# Norwegian Elkhound puppy diet



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll be picking up my elkhound pup in a few weeks (5 weeks old right now) and I'm wondering if anyone has some suggestions for what I should feed the puppy, and eventually what to feed once he's grown. I've read a ton of people suggesting non kibble meat diet, but I was wondering if an all natural kibble like Orijen would work just as well.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

There are so many opinions on food. At first, you will need to feed whatever the breeder was feeding. After a couple of weeks (once he is settled into your home), you can start transitioning to a new food if you'd like. Raw diets are very popular, but you need to make sure you do plenty of research if you choose to go that route. There are lots of people on this board who can help you if you choose to go raw, including several who have raised puppies on raw. You can also search for threads on different kibbles to see what others have liked. I will tell you that the Orijen foods are very popular and well-liked. The most important things, though, are that you feed your dog what he does best on (some dogs can't handle the richer diets), that you transition between foods very slowly (over a week or two) so they can get used to the new food, and that you make sure your puppy grows at an appropriate rate (large breeds shouldn't put on weight too fast or they risk joint problems when older). I don't know anything about growth rates for Norwegian Elkhounds, but you should talk to your vet and breeder about this so you have an idea of how much to feed him so he grows at an appropriate rate.

Good luck with him! Norwegian Elkhounds are beautiful dogs! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------

